# Problemen mit Headset / Boxen



## optiiq (13. Dezember 2009)

Hey zusammen.

Ich habe schon länger ein Problem mit meinem Headset oder mit meinen Boxen.

Wenn ich jetzt z.B. mit Freunden skype, dann hören die Hintergrundmusik usw. und das stört echt.

Genauer: Ichskype mit denen und wenn ich z.B. Musik höre, hören die es auch.

Das möchte ich unbedingt weg haben, bitte hilft mir . 

Mfg. Daniel 

Bitte melden.


----------



## vo0r (13. Dezember 2009)

Hörst du die Musik über das Headset oder über Boxen?

Wenn du die Musik über Boxen hört ist es doch ganz normal das deine Freunde sie dann auch hören. Auch wenn du zu laut über das Headset hörst ist es möglich das diese Signale  übertragen werden.

Ich hoffe ich habe dein Problem nicht falsch verstanden.

Freundliche Grüße,
vo0r


----------



## optiiq (13. Dezember 2009)

vo0r hat gesagt.:


> Hörst du die Musik über das Headset oder über Boxen?
> 
> Wenn du die Musik über Boxen hört ist es doch ganz normal das deine Freunde sie dann auch hören. Auch wenn du zu laut über das Headset hörst ist es möglich das diese Signale  übertragen werden.
> 
> ...



Ich höre die Musik über Boxen.
Früher hab ich es auch gemacht und keiner hat sie im Hintergrund gehört.
Doch jetzt schon.
Und wenn ich die Musik über Headset höre, dann hören sie die Musik wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## PC Heini (13. Dezember 2009)

Probier mal die Mikrofonempfindlichkeit etwas zu verringern. Denn das Mikro gibt weiter, was es hört.
Sonst musst Du den Sound leiser drehen.


----------



## optiiq (13. Dezember 2009)

Wo kann ich die Empfintlichkeit verringern?

Habe nirgends nen Programm, womit das funktionieren könnte.


----------



## PC Heini (13. Dezember 2009)

Start, Systemsteuerung, Sound Soundgeräte, Audio. Dort kannste die Empfindlichkeit dess Mikros einstellen.


----------



## optiiq (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja habe ich schon mehrmals versucht doch da kommt ne Fehlermeldung , wenn ich es probiere :

SndVol32.exe kann nicht ausgeführt werden.Installieren Sie diese über "Software" in der Systemsteuerung neu.

Und bei Software finde ich nix womit ich es installieren könnte.


----------



## PC Heini (13. Dezember 2009)

Somit musst Du den Soundtreiber neu installieren. Entweder ab CD oder vom Internet.


----------



## chmee (13. Dezember 2009)

1. Wenn die Windows-Soundeinstellungen nicht wollen, dann scheint was Grundsätzliches im Argen zu liegen.
2. Headset über Soundkarte angeschlossen oder per USB?
3. Treiber Soundkarte aus dem Internet holen und installieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## optiiq (13. Dezember 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> 1. Wenn die Windows-Soundeinstellungen nicht wollen, dann scheint was Grundsätzliches im Argen zu liegen.
> 2. Headset über Soundkarte angeschlossen oder per USB?
> 3. Treiber Soundkarte aus dem Internet holen und installieren.
> 
> mfg chmee



1. 

2. USB: Also hinten am Rechner angeschlossen.

3. Könnt ihr mir gute  Empfehlen oder liegt das an meinem Pc etc. ?


----------



## PC Heini (13. Dezember 2009)

Was sollen wir gutes empfehlen? Treiber? Das kommt auf Deine Soundkarte an. Dazu gehst Du in die Systemsteuerung und dann Gerätemanager. Dort siehst Du, welche Soundkarte verbaut ist und welchen Treiber Du haben musst. Da kann man nicht irgendeinen Treiber installieren. Der muss schon zur Soundkarte passen.


----------

